# Silica in prenatal vitamins?



## Corvus (Feb 13, 2003)

I ran out of my grocery-store-brand prenatal vitamins. (I'm not currently ttc, but we're also not preventing, and I am still nursing. Plus, I figure I'll always take prenatals as long as I'm in my ferile years, just in case.)

I read the ingredients label on my vitamins for the first time, and noticed that there are artificial colors in it. So I decided to look into some organic/health-food brands, as I've started buying most of our food from the organic store anyway.

Well, the organic brands didn't have any artificial dyes, but they all contained silica! (The store-brand I've been using does NOT have silica.) Now, according to threads here about regular playsand, which contains silica, silica can cause cancer and other ailments. (Because of the threads here about that issue, I bought Southdown Tropical Playsand instead. Silica-free.) Anyway, if we don't want our kids to inhale silica in the sand, then why would we want to eat it in the form of a vitamin? Why do these vitamins have it? I'm especially concerned, since these were organic/health-food brands. I wouldn't expect a dangerous chemical.

Does anyone know of a brand which does NOT contain silica and artificial dyes?


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

Oh my gosh...I was wondering about the silica. I started taking Twin Lab prenatals last night and noticed silica...the first thing I thought was "isn't that the stuff that says 'silica gel do not eat' in little packets stuck in shoe boxes?


----------



## Corvus (Feb 13, 2003)

Ally, TwinLabs was indeed one of the brands I looked at today. Scary, isn't it?

I'm sure someone here has some insight and knowledge on this topic. Keeping my fingers crossed for both of us.


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

Whew...I think it's ok....









http://www.herbalremedies.com/herbal...a/silica1.html


----------



## Corvus (Feb 13, 2003)

Now I'm confused!! Is this different from the silica in playsand and in the shoebox packets???


----------



## Sierra (Nov 19, 2001)

I'm sorry to say that I don't have the answer to your silica question, but I did want to post in reference to taking prenatals when not preparing for pregnancy. In a great book I have on trying to conceive, the midwives who author the book say that prenatals contain more iron than a non-pregnant individuals needs, which can be harmful. For this reason, they say to take prenatals for no more than 2 months before getting pregnant. As an alternative, they suggest taking a regular multivitamin along with a folic acid supplement when not taking prenatals. I thought it might be useful information.

Sierra


----------



## Corvus (Feb 13, 2003)

Thanks Sierra. But even the non-prenatal multivitamins contain silica. So it doesn't help my decision in that regard.


----------



## myrrhmaid (Aug 20, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *herbalremedies.com*
Silica General Information
After Oxygen, Silica, also known as Silicon, is the most abundant element on the planet. Our body needs it for the formation of collagen for bones and connective tissue; for healthy nails, skin, and hair; and for calcium absorption in the early stages of bone formation. Adequate amounts of Silica in the body keeps arteries flexible and plays a major role in preventing cardiovascular disease. As we age, Silica levels in our bodies decrease and our skin becomes dry, energy levels decrease, and bodily injuries are slower to heal. Silica supplementation can slow down the aging process. Silica is derived from Horsetail, and is found in alfalfa, beets, brown rice, bell peppers, soybeans, leafy green vegetables, and whole grains.


----------



## Corvus (Feb 13, 2003)

Yes, thanks, myrhhmaid. I read that paragraph on the page that Ally linked to.

But I guess this "nutritional" silica must be a completely different thing from the silica in manufactured playsand which can cause cancer and other ailments? Can anyone confirm? If they are so different, with one having positive health effects and the other having negative health effects, then why do they have the same name? That doesn't make sense to me. Seems problematic.


----------



## Meiri (Aug 31, 2002)

I'm speculating here, but maybe the problem with playsand is that dust from it can be breathed in, as opposed to what's in the vitamins going through the digestive tract to be absorbed as needed?

As far as I know, silica is sand, sand is silica, aka quartz as tiny little grains, also made into glass when melted.... But I think this is different from the silica gel used to dry flowers and in those little packets to keep moisture out of pills and whatever. If I could tear DH away from his game, I'd ask.


----------



## Corvus (Feb 13, 2003)

Meiri, Southdown Tropical Playsand does NOT contain silica. It is real beach sand, from the Caribbean. So it's not as simple as "silica is sand, sand is silica."

From what I've read, silica is a by-product when they MANUFACTURE sand from quartz mined from quarries. So it is not an issue in beachsand.

I don't understand how a substance can cause cancer when inhaled (via the dust in manufactured sand) but be healthful when eaten.


----------



## SnuggleMom (Feb 18, 2003)

I think (from the small amount of reading I've done) that it's truly a matter of form and which body system it enters. It may seem wrong at first, but think about it. Water is great for you if you swallow it or bathe in it or breathe in air with a proper level of humidity, but if you inhale a lot of water directly into your lungs it will kill you.


----------

